# Plow for Polaris Sportsman 800



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got a Polaris Sportsman 800 and looking to install a plow. Would a 6 foot plow be too big for my ATV? Would it have an issue pushing snow with that size plow?


----------



## Mistaredone (Sep 11, 2017)

I've used a 50" Warn plow on my 500 ho with mud lite tires to clear a 30 car parking lot. Anything under 20 cms was no problem at all. Any snowfall over that meant for more passes. Snow that was packed by cars driving over it made for harder work to. I'd guess the 800 would be fine. Make sure you can angle your plow and use a synthetic rope on the winch.



skidmark845 said:


> I just got a Polaris Sportsman 800 and looking to install a plow. Would a 6 foot plow be too big for my ATV? Would it have an issue pushing snow with that size plow?


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a Polaris 800 for a while. Beast of a quad!

You won't have any issue with a 6' plow, but I would recommend adding quite a bit of weight to the back end to keep traction. 

We ended up selling ours and bought another Yamaha Kodiak 400 since it was a lot kinder on fuel usage and didn't do as much spinning of the tires when plowing, so I'll save some money on those too. 

All in all, I think that an 800 is too much power to plow with, but with good tires and some weight I am sure it will serve you well.


----------



## Big Mike B (Sep 21, 2017)

Leland Lawn said:


> I had a Polaris 800 for a while. Beast of a quad!
> 
> You won't have any issue with a 6' plow, but I would recommend adding quite a bit of weight to the back end to keep traction.
> 
> ...


I have a 2012 Honda 680 that I plow light drive ways. I have pushed Hugh amounts of snow 10 to 12 inches it had to work but it did it. I would recommend the Honda to anyone looking for a fun toy and a workhorse.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your avg snow amount is 6" or less. you'll pile up a lot of snow in front of a big blade like that!.

Light and fluffy or wet and heavy?

you want to add weight to the quad to help with traction.


----------



## blgs (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm too late to influence I'm sure but that is too much blade for that quad. I have a polaris 800 with 5' blade. It works fine, slow as hell but fine, until it dumps 16". Then you're screwed. Depending on where you live, you'll probably have to get a truck or a "real" snowblower sooner than later.


----------

